# Selling items while driving



## Gorman (Aug 3, 2017)

Does anyone sell items to PAX's? 

I was reading an article about using a company called "Vendigo" and the Credit Card system "Square" to run a vending service from your car. Selling 5 hour energy drinks, gum, mints, and phone chargers to Pax. 

Was wondering if anyone has used anything similar and do PAX actually purchase items while riding?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I sell water to passengers, $1.50 a bottle.

Works out wellish, but i can very easily and quickly tack it onto my taxi meter on extras like it was a toll and it even adds it to the taxi app customers as well so it's not nearly as much as a hassel than trying to do it with uber.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

More at https://uberpeople.net/threads/extra-income-for-drivers.188295/


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Saturday and Sunday mornings I sell a tab of Ritalin and a Bloody Mary for $10 to all those hung over kids looking for their car the next day.
I am looking at getting some 'morning after birth control' pills too after picking up a few girls who hold their heads and cry "what have I done." 

Find a need and fill it. 
It's good money.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Saturday and Sunday mornings I sell a tab of Ritalin and a Bloody Mary for $10 to all those hung over kids looking for their car the next day.
> I am looking at getting some 'morning after birth control' pills too after picking up a few girls who hold their heads and cry "what have I done."
> 
> Find a need and fill it.
> It's good money.


Your user name checks out.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> Your user name checks out.


Damn right.
I earn it EVERY DAY.


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

This thread needs to be revived.


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

Mask.
Pax : I have no mask do you have one. 
Me : Yes $4. 
Pax : No thank you. 
Me : Ok enjoy your $5 cancelation.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I tried this company that sent you an armrest container full of snacks, didn’t sell a single thing over an entire weekend. Put my other charger/tip box back in, got tons of tips that way. The company was Cargo, it all looked good and I thought it was good. It has a qr reader on top of it so people can scan it and buy stuff. But after zero sales after a full time weekend I returned it, I was disappointed too, I wanted it to work. I think people don’t trust drivers with food and drinks, when I first started I was giving out some bottles of water and a few people said no because they just didn’t trust me because I was a stranger to them. I even get people that don’t want to charge their phone with my charger, paranoid I was going to hack them. You might have a better experience, some people can make it work, I didn’t. If you do try it make sure that the company has a return policy if it doesn’t work out. I think the whole don’t trust strangers is working against us for it to work. My advise is don’t spend over $100 to try something like that, if it works then great, keep doing it, if not then your not out much. I’d say roll the dice and get one, you may have better luck then I did


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

NicFit said:


> I tried this company that sent you an armrest container full of snacks, didn’t sell a single thing over an entire weekend. Put my other charger/tip box back in, got tons of tips that way. The company was Cargo, it all looked good and I thought it was good. It has a qr reader on top of it so people can scan it and buy stuff. But after zero sales after a full time weekend I returned it, I was disappointed too, I wanted it to work. I think people don’t trust drivers with food and drinks, when I first started I was giving out some bottles of water and a few people said no because they just didn’t trust me because I was a stranger to them. I even get people that don’t want to charge their phone with my charger, paranoid I was going to hack them. You might have a better experience, some people can make it work, I didn’t. If you do try it make sure that the company has a return policy if it doesn’t work out. I think the whole don’t trust strangers is working against us for it to work. My advise is don’t spend over $100 to try something like that, if it works then great, keep doing it, if not then your not out much. I’d say roll the dice and get one, you may have better luck then I did


thanks for the input


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)

Condoms might be a big hit!


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

ubermikeo said:


> Condoms might be a big hit!


ever tried, or just suggesting?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ubermikeo said:


> Condoms might be a big hit!





crackedrider said:


> ever tried, or just suggesting?


I can think of a couple of times I wished I'd of tried one.

"Once it leaves the barrel you can't call it back. And friendly fire is effective."


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> "Once it leaves the barrel you can't call it back. And friendly fire is effective."


Yep. That's going to be my tag line.


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)

crackedrider said:


> ever tried, or just suggesting?


Suggestion.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ubermikeo said:


> Condoms might be a big hit!


I always carry five fresh condoms when driving.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I did well selling my other services during rides.


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> I did well selling my other services during rides.


What did you sell?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

crackedrider said:


> What did you sell?


Rental weeks in Whistler BC, and Hawaii! Management consultation for prospective restaurateurs. Speaking engagements for growth businesses, and some shady ponzi style businesses. A recurring speaking / presenting gig for a large project management company. Personal growth consultations. Some mechanical stuff like engine outs on 308 /328 and Testarossas.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

The famous Ian R.M. would offer Juul pods and Patrón minis when he was still driving.

@Ian Richard Markham , did you get good sales on those? I dont really remember.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> The famous Ian R.M. would offer Juul pods and Patrón minis when he was still driving.
> 
> @Ian Richard Markham , did you get good sales on those? I dont really remember.


His self deactivation always reminds me of 
Robert Carradine for some reason..


----------



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm going to start with breakfast bars for the morning crew. Then slowly work my way up to the morning after... Just to see what sticks.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I still have my square reader and account.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> I always carry five fresh condoms when driving.


Really? You actually meet that many men each shift!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> am looking at getting some 'morning after birth control' pills too after picking up a few girls who hold their heads and cry "what have I done."


Great strategy. I like it! 😁👍


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Really? You actually meet that many men each shift!


YES I am always ready for you brah.

Even when you are # 6 at the lizard lot in federal Way.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> YES I am always ready for you brah.
> 
> Even when you are # 6 at the lizard lot in federal Way.


Ok...whatever....Anos! 😂👌


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> His self deactivation always reminds me of
> Robert Carradine for some reason..


From Revenge of the Nerds? and Lizzy McGuire?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> From Revenge of the Nerds? and Lizzy McGuire?


I screwed that up!
I meant David Carradine 
and not from Kung Fu
More like the "hung himself
while masturbating" version.....


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> hung himself
> while masturbating


And how exactly does one do that?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> And how exactly does one do that?


Very carefully or one ends up dead like David Carradine.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> And how exactly does one do that?


Idk I wasnt there but that's what the cops said happened after they found his naked body
with a rope around his neck...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

As early as 1600's there were eye witness accounts that if a person was hung, and asphyxiated (not a broke neck) the corpse, as it was hanging and twitching, would sometimes experience an ejaculation. An orgasm.
It's a pretty common fetish, especially with young people. I've never done it, but I bet there's people here who have.


.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

You don't have to hang yourself to asphyxiate during sex.



People are stupid.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> You don't have to hang yourself to asphyxiate during sex.
> 
> 
> 
> People are stupid.


HOW did you know I was thinking of you when I said "someone here knows"?

Explain how. Please draw illustrations to help in your presentation.
Do a little power point.

.


----------

